# Herf at Highland cigars - Atlanta



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics taken about a month ago from Highland cigar in Atlanta.
Me and my girlfriend met up with Brian and his wife and Sean of El Primer Mundo cigars. It was a great night!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

either you guys are really tiny... or those are some ginormous beers! Great photos! thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> either you guys are really tiny... or those are some ginormous beers! Great photos! thanks for sharing.


I was thinking the same thing! Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time, Mark.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

The beers do look kinda big...unfortunately they weren't though. 
Yeah it was a great time. It was actually my first time in a cigar lounge...wish they had some around here.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shot; thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

It's was fun, it's only a shame more of the Atlanta members couldn't make it! 

I think I forgot my camera that night, thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a good time, need more pics LOL


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Thats actually the only one I have. forgot to bring my digital out that night, only had the disposible.


----------

